# AS/400 Server <-wer weiss was darüber?



## Suchfunktion (28. Juli 2003)

Hi leute, als ich bekomme vermutlich einen AS/400 Server, aber dann müsste ich ihn mir aus bayern liefern lassen... Und da das geld kostet, wollte ich erstmal ein paar infos zu dem ding haben:
Wie schnell ist das ding?
Welche Hardware ist im Einsatz?
Wie teuer is das ding, wenn man es neu kauft?

Danke im voraus...
ciao
Suchfunktion

P.S.:
Tut mir leid, es is der letzte, also braucht ihr nich fragen, obs noch mehr gratis gibt... sorry... hoffe, ihr helft mir trotzdem!!!
danke...
ciao


----------



## Fabian H (28. Juli 2003)

Hi,
guck mal hier:
http://koeln.ccc.de/prozesse/zombies/as400/

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## Millennium (6. August 2003)

kann man pauschal schlecht beantworten - bei der as400 ist es nicht so, dass as400 gleich as400 ist. das ding heisst immer as400 (siehe der link von nuinmundo, auch das teil von 1994 heisst einfach as400), auch die as400 bei uns in der fa. heisst einfach as400 und ist aber erst vielleicht 2 oder 3 jahre alt. deswegen kann man schlecht was zur performance sagen.

allgemein gesagt ist die performance davon abhängig, was du damit machen willst. du kannst es aber auf keinen fall mit nem pentium vergleichen, da die hardware einfach eine ganz andere ist. da ist immer ein (oder mehrere) motorola prozessor drin, aber was für einer kann man eben pauschal nicht sagen.

der grosse vorteil der as400 ist halt die stabilität - das ding ist wirklich rock solid. das betriebssystem kann eigentlich nicht abstürzen (spezielle hardwaredefekte mal ausgenommen).

üblicherweise kauft man die as400 auch nicht, sondern mietet bzw. least sie von ibm (und mit ihr das betriebssystem und die entsprechenden anwendungen und features).

hth

millennium


----------



## Sinac (6. August 2003)

Was hast du denn mit dem Ding vor?
Also fürn privaten Bereich ist das
wohl kaum was, wir hatten son
Teil in mein ehemaligen Firma, da
lief das son Waren-WirtschaftsSystem drauf...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. September 2003)

Servus!

Hier findet man auch noch ein paar nette Informationen über die 
AS/400:

http://www.nickles.de/c/a/archiv2000-126531.htm

Gruß Tom


----------

